# Welches Programm? 32Pixel auf 16Pixel



## Hattrix (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe 72 gif-Dateien mit der Größe 32 Pixel mal 32 Pixel.

Nun will ich auf *einen Schlag* alle Dateien auf 16 x 16 Pixel haben und dabei dürfen sie die Transparenteinstellungen nicht verändern.

Welches Freeware-Tool kann das?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich würds mir IrfanView probieren - bedenke aber, dass beim Verkleinern von transparenten GIFs höchstwahrscheinlich unschöne Treppeneffekte an schrägen Kanten auftreten werden.

Gruß
.


----------



## Hattrix (14. Dezember 2006)

Tobias Menzel hat gesagt.:


> unschöne Treppeneffekte an schrägen Kanten



Was heißt das?

EDIT:
Mit IrfanView verliert er die Transparenz. Anderes Programm?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

unter Batch Conversion Settings --> Options kannst Du "Save transparent color" wählen und den Index in der Farbtabelle (set transparency value to pallete entry) festlegen. Liegt die transparente Farbe bei allen Grafiken an der selben Stelle, lässt sich Dein Vorhaben dennoch realisieren.

Gruß
.


----------



## stain (20. Februar 2007)

IrfanView ist dafür nur sehr schleht geeignet, da du damit alle einzeln verkleinern musst.

Ein perfektes Programm dafür ist DownSizer.
Du kannst damit ein ganzes Verzeichniss auswählen und auch voreingestellte Größen anklicken. Natürlich kannst du auch eine beliebige andere Größe verwenden.

Achja, aber die Bildqualität wird etwas schlechter...
Jedoch denke ich, du bist dir dessen bewusst. 

Viel Spaß!

Gruß Stephan


----------

